#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Basestation 2flex, alguém já usou?

## alvescomunicacao

Pessoal, boa noite, dando uma olhada aqui pelo ML, mim deparei com essa setorial do link abaixo:

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...quiti-novo-_JM

Gostaria de perguntar se algum parceiro aqui do fórum já usou, se ainda usa, se vai usar, etc.

Gostaria de saber também os prós e contras dela, na verdade, saber se ela é boa mesmo ou não vale o pequeno investimento?

Obrigado

----------


## gfqsw

Viu se é homologada?

----------


## aldemirfdf

não e homologada mais e muito boa já testei

----------


## rubem

Ela tá sem homologação mesmo.

Os discos da 2flex são muito bem feitos, bem caprichados e tem esses detalhes extras tipo o encaixe pra Rocket, parafuso com orelha (Não precisa chave, facilita MUITO a montagem), alguns tem nível igual essa setorial.

Se eles capricharem nessa setorial como caprichar nos discos eu digo que deve ser muito boa.

Sem homologação complica, aí elas concorrem com as Betel/Wirelink de slot, que também são boas pro preço e também não tem homologação.

(Não comparar com UBNT, tem que ver que uma custa o preço de 4 da outra, 400% a mais no preço por 80% a mais de banda agregada vendida nem sempre é uma comparação justa)

----------


## alvescomunicacao

O problema e que nao e homologada, tenho medo de problema com a anatel, devem ser muita boas mesmo, so ouvi bons comentarios sobre ela, vim aqui so confirmar... queria usar, mais sem homologacao, fica dificil, pessoal, vcs sabem se ja existe algum processo de homologacao dela na anatel? E a omnitik, tem dela homologada?

----------


## eriksonb

Qual das 2 compensa mais, levando em conta que a da ubnt não esta 4x mais caro???

1 - http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...quiti-novo-_JM

2 - http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...0-ghz-5ghz-_JM

???

----------


## gfqsw

A 2Flex está homologada?

Por R$ 126,00 eu iria de UBNT, afinal antena de POP não se compra todo dia, se fosse em cliente talvez seria interessante procurar algo mais barato.

----------

